# AVG message saying to reboot every 10 minutes



## daniels012 (Feb 13, 2007)

Does anyone know why I would be getting an AVG message every 10 to 20 minutes? 
My AVG Icon in the system tray has an exclamation point. When I click the Icon it says:
Update requires computer restart, do you really want to restart?
So I restart...
It then gives the message after the restart every 10 to 20 minutes.

Any ideas or updates anyone knows about for this issue?

Michael


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

I had a pc with this yesterday . . I uninstalled AVG and reinstalled it and the problem went away


----------



## daniels012 (Feb 13, 2007)

After googling the issue I did what you said.

No luck, I still does it?
Any ideas?

Michael


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

You uninstalled AVG . . Restarted and installed the newest version??? . . I'm out of ideas


----------



## daniels012 (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes, that is what I did! I know, I feel the same way...
Anytime I have done this in the past with other programs, it seemed to work???

Michael


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Sounds like the update process was having an issue it couldn't recover from and always wanted to have the system rebooted to complete the update process. Uninstalling and re-installing would theoretically fix this by clearing whatever error or issue that confused AVG, in the first place.

Peace...


----------



## svenliden (Jul 10, 2008)

daniels012, did you find a fix for this?
I just started having this exact problem yesterday.
Did anyone find a solution for it?


----------



## daniels012 (Feb 13, 2007)

No, No luck so far!

Michael


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I find that the AVG 8.0 automatically updates when I boot up/go on line (dsl). So my guess that keeps coming up because it has updated and it needs to be rebooted. Sometimes when our security programs update it makes a reboot necessary.
vicks


----------



## daniels012 (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh no doubt! I understand that, why should I have to reboot every 10 minutes. I did it 4 times in a row just to see if it would stop....
Still does it!
Michael


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

daniels012, how long has AVG 8 been behaving like this for you?

Peace...


----------



## daniels012 (Feb 13, 2007)

about a week


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I don't have access to AVG 8 right now but I would see if you can locate some kind of AVG error or message log, possibly in the update manager. If AVG is having problems updating itself, it might be logging what the problem is. When I get access to a machine with AVG 8, I'll see if I can locate such a log and I'll report back here.

Peace...


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Sorry I don`t have an answer to your specific avg problem, but I can tell you what I did about avg 8. Been an avg user for 8 years, with no problems, but after seeing all the various ranges of avg problems users are having not only on this forum, but others, I removed avg 7.5, and installed Avira free. I have had it for about a month now with no problems. It does have one slightly annoying popup when you go to update, but all you have to do is X out of that window, one click does it. I can put up with that very easily compared to all the problems that avg 8 users are having. As far as avg goes, was a great antivirus program, but just like anything else when someone gets it right, someone else has to try to improve.


----------



## daniels012 (Feb 13, 2007)

I would love to find a solution for this one. AVG has always been a very good product.

Michael


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I went to the AVG forums this is what I found.

1444:Repeated restart after AVG updateAfter a recent major program update, you may encounter a repeated request for restart displayed by AVG. This situation occurs when some AVG files can not be updated correctly. The easiest solution in this case is running repair installation of your AVG:

Open the Download section of our website and click on the name of the product you are using.
Click on Download AVG now (paid version).
Choose to download the file to your computer (i.e. do not run it immediatelly) and select a target location, e.g. your Desktop.
After the file is downloaded, please locate it and double-click on it to start the installation process.
Proceed with the installation. When prompted, select Repair installation.
Finish the installation procedure and restart your computer.
In case of any further problems, please contact our Technical Support.

I presume you could also click on the free download section for the repair choice.
Vicks


----------



## jsparky77 (Jan 20, 2008)

AVG was good 2 years ago. Now, there are new free antivirus programs which have better detection rates, more features (hips, realtime protection, etc.) and are less resource heavy than avg. 

Two of the best are Avira AntiVir and Alwil Avast!. i would recommend upgrading to one of these but remember, only have one av.


----------



## LANDROVER (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi there. I have been having the same problem. I uninstalled AVG 8 and re-installed it this morning, but it still does it! However, the same version on my laptop updates properly and doesn't give the "restart" message. Very frustrating! I am also an AVG fan and would like to find a solution if at all possible.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Had the same problem .. (wanting a reboot after every update)
Had to manually remove AVG ..
Had to remove AVG anti-spyware ..
Disable any active anti-spyware ..
Temporarily shut down my Firewall ..
Temporarily shut down WinPatrol ..
And reinstall AVG.

Sounds like you might have some protection still running while you install AVG ??


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I found this on the AVG free edition forum. See if this will help.

Peace...


----------



## LANDROVER (Dec 31, 2005)

Good news: I have uninstalled and resinstalled again, and it worked this time (updated successfully without requesting reboot) 

Based on advice from a number of sites, I did a few things, any one of which may have done the trick! Here is what I did after uninstalling AVG 8:
1) temporarily disabled Spyware Blaster
2) deleted the AVG folder (with a few .bin files) which remained in Program Files after uninstalling
3) deleted files from previous version of AVG, which were in the Grisoft folder in Program Files (deleted the whole folder)
4) deleted the original AVG 8 .exe file in Program Files 

I hope this helps other folks who are pulling their hair out with frustration!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the update! I imagine the combination of all those helped. 

Peace...


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm not sure about this ..
But I think AVG anti-spyware is included in AVG anti-virus now.

So, I'm wondering ?? ... Do you need Spyware Blaster now ???


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Noyb said:


> I'm not sure about this ..
> But I think AVG anti-spyware is included in AVG anti-virus now.


Yep, I believe it is as well.



> So, I'm wondering ?? ... Do you need Spyware Blaster now ???


I would keep it around. On machines I've installed AVG 8 on, I've also installed Ad-Aware 2008, Spybot S&D 1.6 (still upgrading machines), and now SuperAntiSpyware, and none of them conflict with each other. Now that AVG 8 is installed on your system, see how your system behaves with it and Spyware Blaster installed. If you notice problems between the two, choose one to keep and delete the other. AVG 8 can be replaced with AntiVir or Avast! or something else. Spyware Blaster can be replaced with SuperAntiSpyware or MalwareBytes or others.

Peace...


----------

